
My PR was denied by Iranian Law - yiddishe-kop
https://blog.yiddishe-kop.com/posts/my-pr-was-denied-by-iranian-law
======
yiddishe-kop
My surprise when my pull-request was denied by Iranian law.

~~~
oedmarap
I wonder if the Iranian government actually has an automated method of
monitoring GitHub software packages linked to Iranian developers, then cross
checking PRs/comments/followers etc. that match GitHub accounts/orgs with
Israeli owners.

I guess it's not entirely improbable ... but it's definitely a reminder that
countries with draconian laws can easily stretch those laws to include digital
domains (case in point where this package maintainer's code is equivalent a
blog, a forum, or other form of free expression) which can lead to tangible
consequences in the real world if those laws are enforced _ex post facto_.

